# Advice for New Members regarding buying steroids



## Tinytom

Do not on the public forum

1. Ask where to buy steroids in UK

2. Ask people to buy steroids for you anywhere in the world (this is supplying)

3. Say you know where to buy steroids in the UK

4. Say you have bought underground steroids in the UK

i.e 'I have recently bought xxxx'

'I have used xxxxx' is fine

5. Make allusions to being able to source steroids through smilies

e.g. Person A 'I like the sound of that super steroid its hard to get hold of I heard'

Person B 'Yeah you have to know the right people'   etc etc

Cant think of anymore but there isnt a sticky in this section about this so I thought I'd write it in plain english.

Such rules are there to prevent

1. You being arrested

2. The board being the subject of a legal action

3. You being scammed out of your cash which will leave you feeling like you've been fisted by an elephant.

If you are unsure about a source that you have then PM a mod who may be able to find out if the source has been flagged. You can do this yourself on other boards which have scam lists.

Thanks.


----------



## rottweiler

3. You being scammed out of your cash which will leave you feeling like you've been fisted by an elephant

LMAO!


----------



## miller25

If you ask a mod about a source they don't reply.


----------



## Tinytom

Thats because either they dont know if the source is legit or you are asking it like this

'where can I buy XXXXX?'

Personally I would never respond to a question about where to buy gear as this leads to all sorts of legal issues for the board and the mod concerned.

Most requests for sources come from memebrs with only a few posts. Now think about it if you were in the gym and some guy you've only seen twice came up to you and asked you where to buy gear what would you say?

Also you've got to realise that some mods get 5-10 PMs a day. sometimes we cant respond to everyone, I try to reply to everyone who PMs me but sometimes I'll read a PM and think 'i'll reply to that later' then I forget cos of other things.


----------



## miller25

What about if you said, have you ever heard of this *****. I don't see owt wrong with that, how else you supposed to ask. You seemed a bit touchy there.


----------



## Tinytom

Wasnt aimed at you mate, not touchy at all.

more a 'you' in a collective term for everyone

Anyway if you asked 'has anyone heard of this xxxxxx' that wouldnt be sourcing would it? 

We can debate the different scenarios here but really my message is

*If you post looking to buy/sell gear then you will get scammed and your posts will be deleted and you'll probably get banned.*


----------



## 3752

miller25 said:


> What about if you said, have you ever heard of this *****. I don't see owt wrong with that, how else you supposed to ask. You seemed a bit touchy there.


well maybe the MOD is either finding out for you or is busy working 18hrs a day trying to support a family ever thought of that and yes you did hit a nerve......

There is nothing in the board rules that says the MOD's have an obligation to verify if a source is legit or not i don't see your issue.....


----------



## miller25

I thought I did and sorry.


----------



## Tinytom

Just thought I'd bump this.

And a small alteration.

I cant speak for the other mods but I will no longer check sources for ANYBODY. Even though all I do is look at the scammer lists on a few boards unfortunately being helpful in this way could be seen as assisting illegal activities.

And just to reiterate, you should never admit on the open board that you have imported ANYTHING at all or even brought back stuff from abroad. Even if you have only got one or two vials for yourself do you really want people knocking on your door questioning your actvities?


----------



## mmamilo

It is frustrating...I fight MMA and everyone at my weight 135lbs (walk round at 149lbs) is so damn strong. The fashion seems to be HGH and Anavar. But all the websites tryin to sell the stuff are Eastern European scams. This is the only legitimate website which gives advice but the first rule of "uk-muscle" is "dont talk about where to get roids"

I don't want to be scammed and don't want to be eating chalk either. I want to be safe and healthy and continue fighting those Yanks and gettin oneup for the brits. Someone please explain the situation.


----------



## Tinytom

mmamilo said:


> It is frustrating...I fight MMA and everyone at my weight 135lbs (walk round at 149lbs) is so damn strong. The fashion seems to be HGH and Anavar. But all the websites tryin to sell the stuff are Eastern European scams. This is the only legitimate website which gives advice but the first rule of "uk-muscle" is "dont talk about where to get roids"
> 
> I don't want to be scammed and don't want to be eating chalk either. I want to be safe and healthy and continue fighting those Yanks and gettin oneup for the brits. Someone please explain the situation.


OK look at it thi sway.

You ask on the board for gear

Someone contacts you and sells you some infected abcess oil

You jab it and your leg is amputated cos it it

SO who are you going to blame first? The dealer or the site where you made contact?

Its for your own safety. Same as any place you wouldnt just walk into a gym and shout 'who can sell me gear?' same on the net.


----------



## kingomar

i think a balance is needed. Maybe a list of reliable and tested websites that people can scource from. That way no one gets scammed. Everyone has a supply.


----------



## Lost Soul

kingomar said:


> i think a balance is needed. Maybe a list of reliable and tested websites that people can scource from. That way no one gets scammed. Everyone has a supply.


wrong board my friend and yet again asking to get scammed

Im not sure you are understanding the nature of this forum and the supply of drugs?


----------



## Tinytom

kingomar said:


> i think a balance is needed. Maybe a list of reliable and tested websites that people can scource from. That way no one gets scammed. Everyone has a supply.


Hmmm a uk based (so covered by UK law) website telling people where to buy illegal drugs.

I wonder why we dont do that.

Maybe we can ask the other sites that do such a service how they organise it.

Oh wait we cant

cos they all got shut down

and arrested.

oh:rolleyes:

Not a personal dig mate just think it through.


----------



## kingomar

mmm true but if its legal for personal use and importing then surley giving people a source isnt illegal.

Selling them in the uk is but your showing people websites to import them off for personal use??

Thats is much better then have people going to there local dealer being scammed and encouraging the illegal selling of roids ????


----------



## dmcc

It's still the supply of a Class C Sch. 4 medication without a prescription (i think) so the site is right to refuse any naming.


----------



## 69FurLong

I apologize for using such a "controversial" topic to submit my very first post but I just couldn't resist the opportunity!

While I can understand the sheer frustration some lifters have regarding the ability to find reasonable, good, reliable sources, I can also understand why it is essential for those very sources to remain as anonymous as possible.

If I were to come on this board (for example) and start asking for "this item" or "that persons contact," it would strike most members as a bit odd!* "" (who is this newbie with single digit posts, asking for ***).""* Truth is, I'm *FAR* from newbie status! I've been in this sport for almost TWO decades and have been a member on quite a few other forums for some time. My point is, you would never have known that and would automatically assume I'm still *"wet behind the ears."* So, I can relate to the *preconceived notion* that most of the new members are sometimes labeled with. However, I also know that there is a certain "*etiquette*" that must be shown on these forums in regards to this topic. If you know and practice this *"etiquette"* you will soon find what you are looking for. To be honest, access to BB'ing boards and forums has spoiled many people and now that "the **** has hit the fan" they don't know what to do. Heck, when I first decided to use *** years ago, it took almost 18 months from the initial thought to actually obtaining anything. Talk about frustration! Anyhow, BB'ing is about patience! If you don't have it, you *WON'T* succeed in this sport; *PERIOD*! Furthermore, *IF* you are a recreational BB'er, *you shouldn't even be pursuing *** at this time.* I can understand the need for those who compete and use BB'ing (or sports) as a source of income but the rest need to relax a bit. *** are not addictive and the risks right now are far to great so what's the rush???

I can understand the frustration right now in obtaining *** and I also understand that "silence" is the best way for sources or people who know of good sources, to remain free from incarceration and/or a criminal record. I know BB'ing is a very selfish sport BUT you *ALL* must be aware that *no-one* should sacrifice their lives, families and freedom so that *YOU *can have access to a few vials so *YOU *can look good this summer on the beach!

The bottom line is; *YOU* can find *** but it's going to take some time and research to do so. It is very possible, believe me! Heck, I'm frustrated right now as well but my day's of competition are pretty much behind me and I don't *HAVE* to have them to survive, so I'll *wait*, be *patient* and most of all, remain *safe*! I suggest you do the same.

69FL


----------



## free_spirit

Youch, here's one reason why you don't advertise:

http://mesomorphosis.com/blog/2008/08/01/iron-bull-of-superior-labs-steroid-distribution/


----------



## Tinytom

Absolutely my case in point there.

Although in the US its easy to see how this can transfer over to a UK bust.


----------



## JWW1971

I've just read this post and sorry if this isn't exactly on the subject but im kinda new to these websites but a couple of things worry me a wee bit!!!

1) Why are there so many young guys looking to rush out and buy gear as soon as they start lifting weights? as mentioned on previous posts, can't these guys wait a couple of years, build a base and get their diet sorted first. I just read another post where some young guys has mentioned injecting into his knee when in the picture his legs look like they belong to someone thats never went near a leg press or squatted in his life

2) There seem to be a couple of guys on this post that just don't seem to get it!! You surley can not expect anyone on here to honestly tell you exactley were to buy certain item. IT ISN'T ALLOWED!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry but I just don't see the point, as previously mentioned above, unless you are going to make a career out of the sport why don't you just put in the hard work, sort your diet and enjoy the rewards. Trust me they do come.

And before I get roasted, I've been lifting weights on and off for over 15 years. I've never used gear, not because i'm against it or can't get a hold of it but I don't see the point as although I would love to walk onto a stage at a show I will never be able to which is very frustrating


----------



## Guest

I just had a chance to read this thread and would like to take a minute to say that I have really enjoyed my experience thus far on U-K muscle. I am new to the site as of a few days ago. I think the moderators, at least in my experience, do a beautiful job of trying to be of value to people. They share there knowledge and give you the pros and cons. I used to be a competitive bodybuilder 10 years ago but have been out of the loop for a long time. It was great to be able to get some advice on this site as things have changed alot from when I was competing.

and furthermore, anyone who comes to this site to find gear is idiotic anyways....That is not what this is about. I have seen it to be a place where you can educate yourself on what you are putting into your body

****so I want to say THANK YOU to the moderators and especially THANKS to Hackskii as he seems to have a wealth of knowledge and has been very nice and helpful in the few threads I have posted.


----------



## Guest

First off Bare Knuckle... Take your caps lock off, you're not that important. second, can I call you an idiot?? and third, thank you for that wonderful speech on the "big bad world"


----------



## Robsta

BARE KNUCKLE NI said:


> HOW CAN YOU CALL PEOPLE IDIOTIC BECAUSE THEY COME HERE TO BUY STEROIDS? IF YOU GOOGLE WHERE DO YOU BUY STEROIDS THEN YOU GET PLANTED STRAIGHT ON THIS SITE! THATS WHY EVEYONE ENDS UP HERE BECAUSE OF GOOGLE.


Well, let's get one thing straight mate...You cannot buy steroids here, if anyone attempts to, or throws out hints then banned immediately they shall be....unfortunately we do not have the funds to purchase google or we so would and rectify this problem, but most members do not end up here due to googling steroids, but because they are interested in bodybuilding.....

I eneded up here due to googling piictures of semi-naked men, and somehow becamepart of the furniture, now try top be a bit more pleasant in your posts as all you've done is insult people in your first 3 posts which isn't a good start now is it....so lighten up and join in the greater community spirit of the board......


----------



## Guest

Robsta said:


> Well, let's get one thing straight mate...You cannot buy steroids here, if anyone attempts to, or throws out hints then banned immediately they shall be....unfortunately we do not have the funds to purchase google or we so would and rectify this problem, but most members do not end up here due to googling steroids, but because they are interested in bodybuilding.....
> 
> I eneded up here due to googling piictures of semi-naked men, and somehow becamepart of the furniture, now try top be a bit more pleasant in your posts as all you've done is insult people in your first 3 posts which isn't a good start now is it....so lighten up and join in the greater community spirit of the board......


Thanks Robsta, you were able to put that much more pleasantly than I did.... and I apologize to Bare Knuckle for insulting you.... and also wonder why it is you are on here, if all you are going to do is spout off at the mouth in threads???

p.s. and I didnt find the site looking to buy gear. I found the site trying to educate myself on the many variables that are involved with using any type of gear.


----------



## NaWaR

hello all ... nice advices ... 

i just wanna say that i use Deca-Durabolin as oily ampuls 50mg pr 1ml

and vial animal testosterone 300mg per 1ml oily

vial animal stanazol 50mg per 1ml milky

testolic 250mg per 1ml ampuls oily

testosterone 100mg per 1ml milky

i taked every day for 40 days as follow

1st week , 1 ampul deca =1c / 50mg everyday and testosterone per 2 days or testolic or testavirone all oily and for humans and 2 pills winstrol

2nd week , 2 ampuls deca , testosterone per 2 days

3rd week , the same but i start use the animal milky and oily and the dosage was about 300 to 350 per day

and mixed them ... so my body won't used on any one of !

also i was taking pills liv52 , tomoxovine as anti hormones and to save my heart and not haing breast

any way my question is is there is anything else to take that will make my muscle mass bigger and nicer i don't want a so big body just a nice muscles like Nytol avator  ..

you can see my picture on my avator it's my body , thanks for your advices


----------



## Big Scouse

Please start your own thread!


----------



## sofresh

Its not fun being fisted by an elephant


----------



## Guest

Just out of curiousity more than anything. Why isnt price discussion allowed on the board? Or would relaying the price of steroids in some way connect you with either buying or selling AAS?


----------



## Tinytom

mikex101 said:


> Just out of curiousity more than anything. Why isnt price discussion allowed on the board? Or would relaying the price of steroids in some way connect you with either buying or selling AAS?


because price discussion encourages sourcing and scammers to target people

Person A: how much does XXX cost

Person B: Normally about £XXX

Person C: No I can get it for £XXXX

Person A: Can you get me some for that price.


----------



## Guest

fair play


----------



## Digs

just thought i'd add to this interesting conversation as im new to this site, have trained for yrs not for body building but spent 7yrs in the army where as you can imagine had the chance to train all the time! being interested in keeping fit and all the areas/subjected related steriods is up there with one that carries alot of mystery and uncertainty!

i like to understand things and learn and have found this site absolutly mint for finding out and researching the subject that be "steriods"!! i am shocked that i find guys on here having to expalin that it is illegal to sell steriods hence hwy people on here wouldn't or shouldnt tell you! i agree totally with Zeus and also agree that the advice that is obvioulsy given by some of the top guys on here with alot of understanding of the subject is awsome!

end of the day why should they have to answer any questions at all??

cheers for the advice ive had of the few posts ive placed on here but just by surfing around being a little UK Muscle geek i am answering all my questions day by day!

GREAT SITE! GOOD SOURCE OF INFO! ALSO SEEN SOME PEOPLE HAVIN SOME GOOD CRACK ON HERE!


----------



## sid2503

Hi tinytom,

Greatr post

I wanted to pm/email yourself asking if a site is legit, but i can't find a pm button on your profile, or even a send pm in my prtofile lol

Any ideas?

Thanks a lot

Sid (the forum noob)


----------



## YoungGun

sid2503 said:


> Hi tinytom,
> 
> Greatr post
> 
> I wanted to pm/email yourself asking if a site is legit, but i can't find a pm button on your profile, or even a send pm in my prtofile lol
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sid (the forum noob)


 You can't PM until you have a certain number of posts, maybe 100 and have been a member for 1 month i think.


----------



## sid2503

YoungGun said:


> You can't PM until you have a certain number of posts, maybe 100 and have been a member for 1 month i think.


Bummer i wanted to ask a mod if a web site was legit or not :rolleye: As in ref to this thread...

Thanks

sid


----------



## Tinytom

I wont say if a site is legit or not anymore.

The reasons for this are

1. I dont buy gear online so could not offer an informed opinion.

2. If the user was scammed they would blame me

3. It could be seen as aiding an illegal act by giving this advice.

Sorry


----------



## Proud2BeBritish

Robsta said:


> Well, let's get one thing straight mate...You cannot buy steroids here, if anyone attempts to, or throws out hints then banned immediately they shall be....unfortunately we do not have the funds to purchase google or we so would and rectify this problem, but most members do not end up here due to googling steroids, but because they are interested in bodybuilding.....
> 
> I eneded up here due to googling piictures of semi-naked men, and somehow becamepart of the furniture, now try top be a bit more pleasant in your posts as all you've done is insult people in your first 3 posts which isn't a good start now is it....so lighten up and join in the greater community spirit of the board......


that had me laughing for ages!


----------



## mr hanky

Tinytom said:


> I wont say if a site is legit or not anymore.
> 
> The reasons for this are
> 
> 1. I dont buy gear online so could not offer an informed opinion.
> 
> 2. If the user was scammed they would blame me
> 
> 3. It could be seen as aiding an illegal act by giving this advice.
> 
> Sorry


Rightly said


----------



## Goose

Natural all the way *COUGH*


----------



## Chr!s

Goose said:


> Natural all the way *COUGH*


Yes mate you have that natural look ! :whistling:


----------



## leafman

i thought about using steroids about a year and a half ago and i have only just got some and that is because i would have never dreamt of just asking someone were to buy steroids online i am new to this place but it seems like a good place to visit and learn i will be reading up on all sorts of training and things from this site so it is wrong to say most people only find it because they are looking for steroids i was looking for a place were i can get advice on training and by the way any advice is welcome lol


----------



## ricey

kingomar said:


> i think a balance is needed. Maybe a list of reliable and tested websites that people can scource from. That way no one gets scammed. Everyone has a supply.


i agree with it would be helpfull.

i dont know if im speaking out of turn hear but any help would be much appreciated.

can anyone tell me anything about alinshop? is it for real? has anyone had any dealings with this guy? positive or negative would help me out alot.

cheers guys


----------



## ricey

leafman said:


> i thought about using steroids about a year and a half ago and i have only just got some and that is because i would have never dreamt of just asking someone were to buy steroids online i am new to this place but it seems like a good place to visit and learn i will be reading up on all sorts of training and things from this site so it is wrong to say most people only find it because they are looking for steroids i was looking for a place were i can get advice on training and by the way any advice is welcome lol


i agree mate, loads of **** i never knew or even heard of till i came on here.


----------



## warlord94

Are you allowed to mention for examle i use eq (brand name company xxxx) ?


----------



## Tinytom

yes but read the sticky entitled 'people are getting banned' first


----------



## MarthaT

Goose said:


> Natural all the way *COUGH*


same here 

http://submiturpics.com/uploads/pages/824/info.html]http://submiturpics.com/uploads/pages/824/info.html


----------



## boshlizard

has anyone herd of bio-chem stuff ive just got sum stuff tren 100 and fast rip can anyone give me any advise


----------



## Arnold Swarfega

boshlizard said:


> has anyone herd of bio-chem stuff ive just got sum stuff tren 100 and fast rip can anyone give me any advise


fast rip will tear your cheeks open like a sex starved inmate on death row cheif


----------



## Wizard99

I agree with Mmamilo's first post. This is such an important yet sensitive topic. It is like walking on glass, I don't want to say something I'm not supposed to and get banned but I can't get the information I need without knowing the proper language and no one is being the least bit helpful. I need your knowledge so that I don't either get scammed or ingests something that messes up my body. Surely when each of you were starting you had someone, a mentor to give you advice and such.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

The obvious answer for you is to google up any site you are thinking of ordering from. If they are a con, it will have been reported on a forum somewhere, and a search will show you this.

Similarly, if a source is good, that will be reported. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

Wizard99 said:


> I agree with Mmamilo's first post. This is such an important yet sensitive topic. It is like walking on glass, I don't want to say something I'm not supposed to and get banned but I can't get the information I need without knowing the proper language and no one is being the least bit helpful. I need your knowledge so that I don't either get scammed or ingests something that messes up my body. Surely when each of you were starting you had someone, a mentor to give you advice and such.


Well you have to use a bit of common sense here.

Do you trust the source? Does he practice what he preaches i.e. does he 'look' like he has quality gear on hand. Is he a decent person etc etc

also remember that sometimes even sources get scammed with the gear they get if it really looks the business.

Its a risk unfortunately but always be wary that if a price 'seems' to good then it probably is.


----------



## tom jones

Cant really come to a conclusion of whos right here. On one hand I think we on these forums should look out for each other of 'rip off sites' that sell gear that will do more harm than good, and thats if you get any gear at all......But on the other hand you must see the owner of this site and the moderators side- that they have to protect them selves from potential legal action, at the end of the day supplying gear is illegal, and they could be found guilty by association....Very difficult subject, is there anyway a moderator could get some legal advice on this? Just to see if it could be worked that we have a section on this forum for legit *OVERSEAS SUPPLIERS...*Just a thought.


----------



## Tinytom

tom jones said:


> Cant really come to a conclusion of whos right here. On one hand I think we on these forums should look out for each other of 'rip off sites' that sell gear that will do more harm than good, and thats if you get any gear at all......But on the other hand you must see the owner of this site and the moderators side- that they have to protect them selves from potential legal action, at the end of the day supplying gear is illegal, and they could be found guilty by association....Very difficult subject, is there anyway a moderator could get some legal advice on this? Just to see if it could be worked that we have a section on this forum for legit *OVERSEAS SUPPLIERS...*Just a thought.


The board used to have a number of sponsors that were overseas suppliers but because of the legality of 'promoting' drug use they are no longer sponsors.

Example as such

1. Person uses link on UKM to buy gear which then turns out to be bunk and they get an abcess. UKM could be held liable because of a duty of care to check people who are advertising are legit.

So no it will never happen.


----------



## ares1

tom jones said:


> Cant really come to a conclusion of whos right here. On one hand I think we on these forums should look out for each other of 'rip off sites' that sell gear that will do more harm than good, and thats if you get any gear at all......But on the other hand you must see the owner of this site and the moderators side- that they have to protect them selves from potential legal action, at the end of the day supplying gear is illegal, and they could be found guilty by association....Very difficult subject, is there anyway a moderator could get some legal advice on this? Just to see if it could be worked that we have a section on this forum for legit *OVERSEAS SUPPLIERS...*Just a thought.


if any board advertised an overseas suplier it would still be seen as conspiracy to supply & it therefore deemed as an illegal activity + it has the added risk of pi$$ing off the gents at HM customs.


----------



## phosphor

Reps all the way, I always come back to these pages, as they are timelessly relevant no matter what stage I am at when gathering info.


----------



## Mars

Nutz01 said:


> I'm sure hosting a list of legit sources could cause legal problems for this board, and maybe in breach of the hosting companys terms of service,
> 
> I'm sure importing roids is illegal, even for personal use
> 
> as are things like Clomid Nolvedex etc.


No it isn't, read the law as it stands in Harrys sticky in the article section.

This is steroid law, do not include things like nolva/clomid as these POMS fall under a different classification, not sure what you mean by the etc bit :lol: .


----------



## Nutz01

[No message]


----------



## Mars

Nutz01 said:


> I was under the impression that AAS's fall under the category of POM's, and the reason I say about being illegal to import is due to experiences of a friend who tried to get his gear from relations in Thailand, but had his parcel intercepted by custom officials.. It was only a small amount for personal use..


I don't see why you are questioning me.

Iv'e told you the LAW on importing AAS for you're own use.

It's legal.

I import, i know customs laws on AAS, christ iv'e spoken to heathrow customs enough times.

Don't just say they fall into POM category, you need to look at what classification and schedule was given to them by the MHRA.

PS read the law, it's easily accessable.


----------



## Nutz01

[No message]


----------



## jabber

Great info. thanks to all MODS for advice and info.


----------



## Ramjet1458

i have just started 1ml of test 400 a week. would get tight chested later on that day after taking it. of at night. any advice .. have done a few other couses over the years but not felt this before.. could it be agreeing with my system or body this product


----------



## reza85

So can any one give any good web sites or not then ?????????????????? is yeas please email me Thank you. i am fed up with thinking all day long if the gear i am takeing is real or fake:cursing:


----------



## dixie normus

reza85 said:


> So can any one give any good web sites or not then ?????????????????? is yeas please email me Thank you. i am fed up with thinking all day long if the gear i am takeing is real or fake:cursing:


You will probably get contacted by lots of scammers and get more fake gear:lol: :lol:


----------



## Norris

I am 18 and i do kickboxing which gives me a intense cardio workout i have thought long and hard about using steriods an i am now wanting to try a course, but i keep getting told stories that you cant use steriods with cardio workouts as ur heart is a muscle and the steriods will make your heart grow and with cardio working your heart it could result in a heart attack? it this true? and could someone advise me on what would be a good course to tone my body up.


----------



## Norris

I am 18 and i do kickboxing which gives me a intense cardio workout i have thought long and hard about using steriods an i am now wanting to try a course, but i keep getting told stories that you cant use steriods with cardio workouts as ur heart is a muscle and the steriods will make your heart grow and with cardio working your heart it could result in a heart attack? it this true? and could someone advise me on what would be a good course to tone my body up.


----------



## Tinytom

start a new thread on that topic but short answer is steroids dont directly make your heart grow.

left ventricular hypertrophy is a common condition among athletes but steoroids affect skeltal muscle not cardiac muscle.


----------



## Tinytom

reza85 said:


> So can any one give any good web sites or not then ?????????????????? is yeas please email me Thank you. i am fed up with thinking all day long if the gear i am takeing is real or fake:cursing:


i thought it was clear that you cannot ask for sources.


----------



## Nutz01

acidrain said:


> guys search for sustanon 250 in ebay.co.uk, results might be usefull.
> 
> chhhhhhhr09


looks like someone trying to sell on here.

Wink Wink lol

[Edit]Soppy git on ebay trying to sell sus. What a nob[/Edit]

wonder how long it will take ebay to ban this user

:ban:


----------



## RyanClarke

why would you buy a snapped vial thats empty ? :S


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory




----------



## Nutz01

RyanClarke said:


> why would you buy a snapped vial thats empty ? :S


If you read in to it and notice the wink wink, he is offering non empties..


----------



## ba baracuss

RyanClarke said:


> why would you buy a snapped vial thats empty ? :S


You wouldn't. Read what it says.


----------



## dixie normus

Nutz01 said:


> looks like someone trying to sell on here.
> 
> Wink Wink lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sustanon-250-1ml-amp-Empty_W0QQitemZ120495819510QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item1c0e1c4af6]
> 
> wonder how long it will take ebay to ban this user
> 
> :ban:


I'd edit the link out of your post mate as you might get banned for linking to a product.

Imagine the irony if Tiny Tom clicks on your banned icon:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01

dixie normus said:


> I'd edit the link out of your post mate as you might get banned for linking to a product.
> 
> Imagine the irony if Tiny Tom clicks on your banned icon:lol: :lol:


woops sorry

My bad

Thanks...


----------



## shaunyc

Norris said:


> I am 18 and i do kickboxing which gives me a intense cardio workout i have thought long and hard about using steriods an i am now wanting to try a course, but i keep getting told stories that you cant use steriods with cardio workouts as ur heart is a muscle and the steriods will make your heart grow and with cardio working your heart it could result in a heart attack? it this true? and could someone advise me on what would be a good course to tone my body up.


 we all no steroids are bad for you and you shoulnt use em.i do mma and ive used a few different types and i liked deca on its own i got really lean and had that bit extra push in me improved my cardio the brand was global brittannic best brand ive ever used.do what u feel kid just do it in moderation


----------



## komodod

sorry mate but thats bull**** theres plenty of sites for steroid reviews



Tinytom said:


> Hmmm a uk based (so covered by UK law) website telling people where to buy illegal drugs.
> 
> I wonder why we dont do that.
> 
> Maybe we can ask the other sites that do such a service how they organise it.
> 
> Oh wait we cant
> 
> cos they all got shut down
> 
> and arrested.
> 
> oh:rolleyes:
> 
> Not a personal dig mate just think it through.


----------



## Tinytom

komodod said:


> sorry mate but thats bull**** theres plenty of sites for steroid reviews


Reviews not a problem.

Telling people where to get them - illegal.

I dont care really just dont do it here.

edit: just seen I already deleted a post of yours askig for sources. Good start to your membership


----------



## srowleyterry

TinyTom- i am new to this site and wanted to know how i PM about the bodyshop products.

Sorry if i am being thick,

Thanks

Steve


----------



## si23

i was wondering what the law is regarding buying meds that you might use for pct such as nolvadex clomid ect i cant find any info any where any help would be great


----------



## 3752

it is illegal to buy prescription meds without a prescription


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I don't understand where the problem is, gear is illegal it's dead simple it makes sense.


----------



## 3752

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I don't understand where the problem is, gear is illegal it's dead simple it makes sense.


no its not.....Gear is illegal to sell but legal to use....guess its not that simple for some :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Pscarb said:


> no its not.....Gear is illegal to sell but legal to use....guess its not that simple for some :whistling:


You completley miss read what i typed, i completely agree with what is being said i did said gear is illegal and i didn't understand why people have a problem with the rules and that the rules where dead simple.

Maybe should have made myself clearer.


----------



## 3752

i did not mis-read it as you stated gear is illegal which is not true, i assume now that you meant gear was illegal to sell....either way you are correct that the rules on the board are the rules...


----------



## Nutz01

The trade in gear is a bit of a funny one tbh.

I think i'm right in saying it is illegal to buy or sell but not illegal to possess or use, so in theory the buyer and seller are commiting an offence, but once the deals done possession is ok ????? unless there is clear evidence of the purchase??

Right?


----------



## 3752

it is not illegal to buy and use it is illegal to sell


----------



## round 2

why is there a big google ad selling gear on this site?clearly against the rule.no?


----------



## 3752

round 2 said:


> why is there a big google ad selling gear on this site?clearly against the rule.no?


speak to lorian


----------



## Nutz01

Yeh I see that google add

Cheeeeeep roids or something!

Probably something to do with google add sense

site admin selects category of ads, it only takes an advertiser to miscatagorise roids as say supps or something and they will appear, don't think i will cause legal issues for uk-m its down to the advertiser.


----------



## Lorian

Ideally I would like greater control over them but at present they are automatically tailored to the site content.

Therefore, if Google is happy that an advertisment complies with their advertising guidelines then it will continue to appear.

L


----------



## ste2103

Tinytom said:


> Do not on the public forum
> 
> 1. Ask where to buy steroids in UK
> 
> 2. Ask people to buy steroids for you anywhere in the world (this is supplying)
> 
> 3. Say you know where to buy steroids in the UK
> 
> 4. Say you have bought underground steroids in the UK
> 
> i.e 'I have recently bought xxxx'
> 
> 'I have used xxxxx' is fine
> 
> 5. Make allusions to being able to source steroids through smilies
> 
> e.g. Person A 'I like the sound of that super steroid its hard to get hold of I heard'
> 
> Person B 'Yeah you have to know the right people'   etc etc
> 
> Cant think of anymore but there isnt a sticky in this section about this so I thought I'd write it in plain english.
> 
> Such rules are there to prevent
> 
> 1. You being arrested
> 
> 2. The board being the subject of a legal action
> 
> 3. You being scammed out of your cash which will leave you feeling like you've been fisted by an elephant.
> 
> If you are unsure about a source that you have then PM a mod who may be able to find out if the source has been flagged. You can do this yourself on other boards which have scam lists.
> 
> Thanks.


nice rules there bud, ive put a few posts on here with advice about what ive taken before and how they have worked for me, but it drives me crazy when people think your souring, and start asking if you can get it or where to get it from, people should know by now its illegal to sell them in the uk, how stupid would someone be to say YES I DO !!! plus if the authorities seen souring on this site would it not be closed and the administrator would be it deep ****!!


----------



## Nutz01

ste2103 said:


> nice rules there bud, ive put a few posts on here with advice about what ive taken before and how they have worked for me, but it drives me crazy when people think your souring, and start asking if you can get it or where to get it from, people should know by now its illegal to sell them in the uk, how stupid would someone be to say YES I DO !!! plus if the authorities seen souring on this site would it not be closed and the administrator would be it deep ****!!


Not sure if the admin would be in deep shlt as long as it appears he is trying to stay on top of things, but with 100's 1000's posts daily, I think Lorian and the site Mods do a pretty fair job at keeping sourcing at bay. which is why this site has not been closed even though people have tried to source.


----------



## dusty

well put it this way dosent matter what google says really, when you start reading the threads you start to get the understanding that this forum is here to help and not to sell, if i had any questions or was in a bit of trouble regarding training or the use of steroids i would come here first to ask i trust the site and find all info informative from newbie questions to old pro's.


----------



## dark_man_x

Hi guys.. newbie to this forum..

This is really disappointing. I joined this site hoping to meet some legit sources.

While I fully understand the concerns raised by (the not so) Tinytom I am back to square one again as I do not wish to be banned :whistling:

I was not actually after an AAS, I was after an aromatase inhibitor. :innocent:


----------



## Nutz01

dark_man_x said:


> Hi guys.. newbie to this forum..
> 
> This is really disappointing. I joined this site hoping to meet some legit sources.
> 
> While I fully understand the concerns raised by (the not so) Tinytom I am back to square one again as I do not wish to be banned :whistling:
> 
> I was not actually after an AAS, I was after an aromatase inhibitor. :innocent:


Nice first post mate :whistling:

And welcome


----------



## Mars

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> all steroids are bad. any one that takes them is looking for the easy way. Im 25 and have a long way to go but i dont touch any gear at all. Im 16 stone bit flabby on the belly but very well built. i know its gonna take me years and years to get where i wanna be but least i aint pumped rubbish in to my body. I respesct all trainers but come on lads we all train to make our selfs better, stronger and fitter not to pump chemicals in to our bodies. :rockon:


It's a free world and you are entitled to your opinion, just don't start your preaching on here.


----------



## mal

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> all steroids are bad. any one that takes them is looking for the easy way. Im 25 and have a long way to go but i dont touch any gear at all. *Im 16 stone bit flabby on the belly* but very well built. i know its gonna take me years and years to get where i wanna be, but least i have pumped rubbish in to my body.* I respesct all gear users* come on lads we all train to make our selfs better, stronger and fitter so lets pump chemicals in to our bodies. :rockon:


post up your diet mate!sort that flab out.. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> all steroids are bad. any one that takes them is looking for the easy way. Im 25 and have a long way to go but i dont touch any gear at all. Im 16 stone bit flabby on the belly but very well built. i know its gonna take me years and years to get where i wanna be *but least i aint pumped rubbish in to my body*. I respesct all trainers but come on lads we all train to make our selfs better, stronger and fitter not to pump chemicals in to our bodies. :rockon:


Me neither.

Only the best gear for me. :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom

MEATHEAD1984 said:


> all steroids are bad. *any one that takes them is looking for the easy way*. Im 25 and have a long way to go but i dont touch any gear at all. Im 16 stone bit flabby on the belly but very well built. i know its gonna take me years and years to get where i wanna be but least i aint pumped rubbish in to my body. I respesct all trainers but come on lads we all train to make our selfs better, stronger and fitter not to pump chemicals in to our bodies. :rockon:


Ha ha I bet when I was natural my workouts would still P*ss all over yours mate.

No offence. :whistling:


----------



## Still Fat

hi all i am a new member myself and to a fellow new meber about buying steroids my advice is leave them alone


----------



## Mars

Still Fat said:


> hi all i am a new member myself and to a fellow new meber about buying steroids my advice is leave them alone


Not another one, keep your opinions to yourself then mate, we are all old enough to make up our own minds whether we want to use steroids or not.


----------



## vetran

Still Fat said:


> hi all i am a new member myself and to a fellow new meber about buying steroids* my advice is leave them alone*


why bro,do you no something that we dont,lol


----------



## warrior 72

ok tinytom, i must respect your rules...

i'm here to learn something new, to have suggestions from olther bodybuilders ect....

afterall that should be enought...don't you think so?

cheers!!!!!


----------



## cellmore

i think its fair enough we cant talk buying and selling on this. i like the site coz its a way of chatting about body building and hanging out with people sharing same intrests and aims. much friendlyer than other sites i have looked at.


----------



## jay19881436114701

hi mate im think bout gettin gh but wat 2 buy?4 bulkin plus cuttin


----------



## justino04

these posts are to funny....


----------



## Críostóir

Im thinkin of buyin rat poison does it have the same effect as steroids . . :lol:


----------



## madmanc89

Still Fat said:


> hi all i am a new member myself and to a fellow new meber about buying steroids my advice is leave them alone


 and that is why you are still fat u daft beta. go and buy some thermobol and leave these "hardcore, baldmaking, heart attacking, little balls/willy threads" to us. loser


----------



## arnienoonoo

steroids dont shrink ya balls it just makes the:bounce: bungee tighter lol:thumb:


----------



## madmanc89

arnienoonoo said:


> steroids dont shrink ya balls it just makes the:bounce: bungee tighter lol:thumb:


 steroids do shrink your balls


----------



## Nutz01

madmanc89 said:


> steroids do shrink your balls


Err! I think that was an attempt at a joke :whistling:


----------



## madmanc89

Nutz01 said:


> Err! I think that was an attempt at a joke :whistling:


i realised that after i wrote it haha


----------



## Marcus Ferreira

I found and interesting article on steroids:

_________________________________________________

*
*

*
Anabolic Steroids - Putting an end to myths and misunderstandings*



Even though information today flies at the speed of light and is easily accessible, many myths still stubbornly persist. One is these is the association between sports nutrition supplements and anabolic steroids, resulting in the view that they are harmful to health. This is an association that is completely distorted and lacks any real basis.
​


*What are anabolic steroids?*
​


Anabolic steroids, also known as anabolizing steroids are a class of synthetic and natural hormones that are intended to stimulate an anabolic state to maximize muscle growth.
​


Anabolic steroids can be administered orally or by injection and will lead to greater production of testosterone, causing proteins to be synthesized more quickly than usual. This process causes muscle growth to be accelerated.
​


In fact, they increase an athlete's performance relatively quickly. However, they do it a price, and a very serious one at that.
​


*The dangers of anabolic steroids*
​


The harmful nature of anabolic steroids is more than proven by scientific research. It is known that they are responsible for increasing: hypertension *[*1]*, cholesterol *[*2]*, cardiovascular diseases *[*3]* and coronary artery disease *[*4]**, **[*5]*, o acne *[*6]*, baldness *[*7]*, hepatotoxicity (liver damage) *[*8]*, gynecomastia (abnormal growth of breasts in men) *[*9]*, sexual impotence and infertility *[*10]*, *[*11]*, *[*12]* auricular fibrillation (alteration of normal heart rhythm) *[*13]*, an feelings of aggression and violence *[*14]*, *[*15]*, among other disorders. Anabolic steroids are especially dangerous for adolescents and young adults *[*16]*.
​


These substances are used for medical treatment in specific cases, and should never be consumed without the consent of a health professional.
​


*The proven results of sports supplements*
​


Compare the results listed above with the scientific literature on the use of sports supplements. You can read articles that we've covered here in Logon which refer to

*benefits of creatine, for example, in swimmers*, the *extra resistance that glutamine gives football players*, the *effects of arginine and glutamine on rugby players*, among others, all based on scientific publications.
​


You can also read

*what the scientific community says about the importance of protein supplementation*. Browse through our archives and see the importance of proper supplementation for yourself.
​


*Anabolic steroids-no! Sports Supplements-yes!*
​


Muscle growth can be achieved in a healthy way without any side effects. So-called "natural anabolic steroids" help your body to naturally maximize its own hormones and thereby obtain satisfactory results. And even better, they are completely harmless to the body. There's no need for anabolic steroids to gain muscle, since this can be achieved by taking a safe route.
​
*CONCLUSION*

So, if a friend or acquaintance is worried about the false association of steroids with sports supplements, show them this text to will clear up any doubts and help them feel relieved.

______________________________________________________________________________ *REFERENCES OR NOTES:*

*[*1]* - Grace, F. et. al., Blood pressure and rate pressure product response in males using high-dose anabolic androgenic steroids (AAS), Journal of Sports Science and Medicine 6(3):307-12, September 2003 (*LINK*)

*[*2]* - Grunfeld, C. et. al., Oxandrolone in the Treatment of HIV-Associated Weight Loss in Men: A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study, Journal of Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndromes Vol. 41 - 3, págs. 304-314, March 2006 (*LINK*)

*[*3]* - Barrett-Connor EL., Testosterone and risk factors for cardiovascular disease in men, Diabetes & Metabolism 21(3):156-61, June 1995 (*LINK*)

*[*4]* - Bagatell, CJ. et. al., Physiologic testosterone levels in normal men suppress high-density lipoprotein cholesterol levels, Annals of Internal Medicine 15;116(12 Pt 1):967-73, June 1992 (*LINK*)

*[*5]* - Mewis, C. et. al., Manifestation of severe coronary heart disease after anabolic drug abuse, Clinical Cardiology 19(2):153-5, February 1996 (*LINK*)

*[*6]* - Melnik, B. & Jansen, T. & Grabbe, S., Abuse of anabolic-androgenic steroids and bodybuilding acne: an underestimated health problem, J Dtsch Dermatol Ges 5(2):110-7, February 2007 (*LINK*)

*[*7]* - Vierhapper, H. et. al., Production rates of testosterone and of dihydrotestosterone in female pattern hair loss, Metabolism 52(7):927-9, July 2003 (*LINK*)

*[*8]* - Yamamoto, Y. et. al., Estrogen receptor alpha mediates 17alpha-ethynylestradiol causing hepatotoxicity, The Journal of Biological Chemistry 16;281(24):16625-31, June 2006 (*LINK*)

*[*9]* - Marcus, R. & Korenman, SG., Estrogens and the human male, Annual Review of Medicine 27:357-70, 1976 (*LINK*)

*[*10]* - Rhim, JS. & Park, DK. & Vernon, ML., "Nonproductive" mouse sarcoma virus transformed gorilla cells which contain noninfectious type C virus particles, Proceedings of the Society for Experimental Biology and Medicine 158(3):304-9, July 1978 (*LINK*)

*[*11]* - Matsumoto, AM., Effects of chronic testosterone administration in normal men: safety and efficacy of high dosage testosterone and parallel dose-dependent suppression of luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and sperm production, Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism 70(1):282-7, January 1990 (*LINK*)

*[*12]* - Hoffman, J. & Ratamess, N., Medical Issues Associated with Anabolic Steroid Use: Are they Exaggerated?, Journal of Sports Science and Medicine 5, 182-193, 2006 (*LINK*)

*[*13]* - Sullivan, ML. & Martinez, CM. & Gallagher, EJ., Atrial fibrillation and anabolic steroids, The Journal of Emergency Medicine, September-October 1999 (*LINK*)

*[*14]* - Trenton, AJ. & Currier, GW., Behavioural manifestations of anabolic steroid use, CNS Drugs 19(7):571-95, 1995 (*LINK*)

*[*15]* - Beaver, M. et. al., Anabolic-Androgenic Steroid Use and Involvement in Violent Behavior in a Nationally Representative Sample of Young Adult Males in the United States, American Journal of Public Health Vol 98, No. 12, December 2008 (*LINK*)

*[*16]* - Irving, LM. et. al., Steroid use among adolescents: findings from Project EAT, Journal of Adolescent Health 30(4):243-52, April 2002 (*LINK*)

*SOURCE*: http://logon.prozis.com/anabolic-steroids-putting-an-end-to-myths-and-misunderstandings/


----------



## Mars

Whats so interesting about a site that naively disses steroids to promote it's own products?


----------



## Nutz01

Marcus Ferreira said:


> I found and interesting article on steroids:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Anabolic Steroids - Putting an end to myths and misunderstandings*
> 
> 
> 
> Even though information today flies at the speed of light and is easily accessible, many myths still stubbornly persist. One is these is the association between sports nutrition supplements and anabolic steroids, resulting in the view that they are harmful to health. This is an association that is completely distorted and lacks any real basis.
> ​
> 
> 
> *What are anabolic steroids?*
> ​
> 
> 
> Anabolic steroids, also known as anabolizing steroids are a class of synthetic and natural hormones that are intended to stimulate an anabolic state to maximize muscle growth.
> ​
> 
> 
> Anabolic steroids can be administered orally or by injection and will lead to greater production of testosterone, causing proteins to be synthesized more quickly than usual. This process causes muscle growth to be accelerated.
> ​
> 
> 
> In fact, they increase an athlete's performance relatively quickly. However, they do it a price, and a very serious one at that.
> ​
> 
> 
> *The dangers of anabolic steroids*
> ​
> 
> 
> The harmful nature of anabolic steroids is more than proven by scientific research. It is known that they are responsible for increasing: hypertension *[*1]*, cholesterol *[*2]*, cardiovascular diseases *[*3]* and coronary artery disease *[*4]**, **[*5]*, o acne *[*6]*, baldness *[*7]*, hepatotoxicity (liver damage) *[*8]*, gynecomastia (abnormal growth of breasts in men) *[*9]*, sexual impotence and infertility *[*10]*, *[*11]*, *[*12]* auricular fibrillation (alteration of normal heart rhythm) *[*13]*, an feelings of aggression and violence *[*14]*, *[*15]*, among other disorders. Anabolic steroids are especially dangerous for adolescents and young adults *[*16]*.
> ​
> 
> 
> These substances are used for medical treatment in specific cases, and should never be consumed without the consent of a health professional.
> ​
> 
> 
> *The proven results of sports supplements*
> ​
> 
> 
> Compare the results listed above with the scientific literature on the use of sports supplements. You can read articles that we've covered here in Logon which refer to
> 
> *benefits of creatine, for example, in swimmers*, the *extra resistance that glutamine gives football players*, the *effects of arginine and glutamine on rugby players*, among others, all based on scientific publications.
> ​
> 
> 
> You can also read
> 
> *what the scientific community says about the importance of protein supplementation*. Browse through our archives and see the importance of proper supplementation for yourself.
> ​
> 
> 
> *Anabolic steroids-no! Sports Supplements-yes!*
> ​
> 
> 
> Muscle growth can be achieved in a healthy way without any side effects. So-called "natural anabolic steroids" help your body to naturally maximize its own hormones and thereby obtain satisfactory results. And even better, they are completely harmless to the body. There's no need for anabolic steroids to gain muscle, since this can be achieved by taking a safe route.
> ​
> *CONCLUSION*
> 
> So, if a friend or acquaintance is worried about the false association of steroids with sports supplements, show them this text to will clear up any doubts and help them feel relieved.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________ *REFERENCES OR NOTES:*
> 
> *[*1]* - Grace, F. et. al., Blood pressure and rate pressure product response in males using high-dose anabolic androgenic steroids (AAS), Journal of Sports Science and Medicine 6(3):307-12, September 2003 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*2]* - Grunfeld, C. et. al., Oxandrolone in the Treatment of HIV-Associated Weight Loss in Men: A Randomized, Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study, Journal of Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndromes Vol. 41 - 3, págs. 304-314, March 2006 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*3]* - Barrett-Connor EL., Testosterone and risk factors for cardiovascular disease in men, Diabetes & Metabolism 21(3):156-61, June 1995 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*4]* - Bagatell, CJ. et. al., Physiologic testosterone levels in normal men suppress high-density lipoprotein cholesterol levels, Annals of Internal Medicine 15;116(12 Pt 1):967-73, June 1992 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*5]* - Mewis, C. et. al., Manifestation of severe coronary heart disease after anabolic drug abuse, Clinical Cardiology 19(2):153-5, February 1996 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*6]* - Melnik, B. & Jansen, T. & Grabbe, S., Abuse of anabolic-androgenic steroids and bodybuilding acne: an underestimated health problem, J Dtsch Dermatol Ges 5(2):110-7, February 2007 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*7]* - Vierhapper, H. et. al., Production rates of testosterone and of dihydrotestosterone in female pattern hair loss, Metabolism 52(7):927-9, July 2003 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*8]* - Yamamoto, Y. et. al., Estrogen receptor alpha mediates 17alpha-ethynylestradiol causing hepatotoxicity, The Journal of Biological Chemistry 16;281(24):16625-31, June 2006 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*9]* - Marcus, R. & Korenman, SG., Estrogens and the human male, Annual Review of Medicine 27:357-70, 1976 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*10]* - Rhim, JS. & Park, DK. & Vernon, ML., "Nonproductive" mouse sarcoma virus transformed gorilla cells which contain noninfectious type C virus particles, Proceedings of the Society for Experimental Biology and Medicine 158(3):304-9, July 1978 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*11]* - Matsumoto, AM., Effects of chronic testosterone administration in normal men: safety and efficacy of high dosage testosterone and parallel dose-dependent suppression of luteinizing hormone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and sperm production, Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism 70(1):282-7, January 1990 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*12]* - Hoffman, J. & Ratamess, N., Medical Issues Associated with Anabolic Steroid Use: Are they Exaggerated?, Journal of Sports Science and Medicine 5, 182-193, 2006 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*13]* - Sullivan, ML. & Martinez, CM. & Gallagher, EJ., Atrial fibrillation and anabolic steroids, The Journal of Emergency Medicine, September-October 1999 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*14]* - Trenton, AJ. & Currier, GW., Behavioural manifestations of anabolic steroid use, CNS Drugs 19(7):571-95, 1995 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*15]* - Beaver, M. et. al., Anabolic-Androgenic Steroid Use and Involvement in Violent Behavior in a Nationally Representative Sample of Young Adult Males in the United States, American Journal of Public Health Vol 98, No. 12, December 2008 (*LINK*)
> 
> *[*16]* - Irving, LM. et. al., Steroid use among adolescents: findings from Project EAT, Journal of Adolescent Health 30(4):243-52, April 2002 (*LINK*)
> 
> *SOURCE*: http://logon.prozis.com/anabolic-steroids-putting-an-end-to-myths-and-misunderstandings/


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tripe!


----------



## pricejjuk

Guys,

I'm new to this game.. I've been working out constantly for over 2 years now and am just looking for a quick bit of advise...

I've done a lot of research and I'm going to start a cycle of Dbol.

I know we're not allowed to talk suppliers etc on here, but I'm just wondering what I should look out for to avoid being scammed?

I'm just after some advise on what to look out for from suppliers as there are so many sites on the internet claiming to supply Dbol.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nutz01

I would avoid internet suppliers myself.

Your more than lightly going to get scammed by...

Not getting your order.

Getting fakes.

Getting underdosed products.

Getting your bank account emptied.


----------



## round 2

Transfer a set amount into a seperate account go for one of the highest ranked on google (not sponserd) Buy the cheapest thing and wait and see!

Thats what i would do


----------



## pricejjuk

Thanks guys.

I know what you're all saying, but unfortunately I go to the gym with people from work and live in an area I didn't growup in. Therefore dont know enough people to get it from and dont wanna ask anyon ein my gym cos it would get back to work people.

So I'm kinda stuffed and have to go internet route.


----------



## Marcus Ferreira

Nutz01 said:


> I would avoid internet suppliers myself.
> 
> Your more than lightly going to get scammed by...
> 
> Not getting your order.
> 
> Getting fakes.
> 
> Getting underdosed products.
> 
> Getting your bank account emptied.


I always bought supplements in the internet and never had problems. All problems solved when was necessary. That motto "Buying in internet is not safe" is an old school thought.

Maybe you had a bad experience...


----------



## Marcus Ferreira

mars1960 said:


> Whats so interesting about a site that naively disses steroids to promote it's own products?


I didn't understand quite well... are you saying that steroids are the same as sports supplements?


----------



## anthonycharles

hi people just wounderin if zen test 400 and tren 200 is okay to mix?


----------



## Nutz01

anthonycharles said:


> hi people just wounderin if zen test 400 and tren 200 is okay to mix?


Maybe you could start a new thread and ask :whistling:

Welcome to UK Muscle.


----------



## valligate3

Hi mate where can i buy steroids from? i had my supplier but he cant get hold of them anymore i have seen websites but dont trust any can you help?

Thanks


----------



## Nutz01

valligate3 said:


> Hi mate where can i buy steroids from? i had my supplier but he cant get hold of them anymore i have seen websites but dont trust any can you help?
> 
> Thanks


Go to your GP and ask him to issue you a AAS certificate, then take this down to your local boots or something and they will give you anything you want.


----------



## Terrawatt

valligate3 said:


> Hi mate where can i buy steroids from? i had my supplier but he cant get hold of them anymore i have seen websites but dont trust any can you help?
> 
> Thanks


Listen mate,

I would remove that post now, or someone will ban you. I suggest you read the forum rules


----------



## blueberries

fisted by an elephant hahah


----------



## huwgarms

valligate3 said:


> Hi mate where can i buy steroids from? i had my supplier but he cant get hold of them anymore i have seen websites but dont trust any can you help?
> 
> Thanks


fancy a short holiday to greece lol


----------



## Ditchy

First off, hello all. My first post... probs not the best thread to get started but hey ho! I read the first few pages and understand why people are very careful around this subject. Simple question, is the following scenario considered acceptable? .. a PM to a mod asking "Is this web site known to be a scam? www.somesite.com". I dont think an answer of just... 'no'...could be construed as helping to supply etc?

My apologies if this specific scenario has already been talked about, I didnt fancy reading every single reply in the thread! Thanks.


----------



## Matlicksvaj

Ditchy said:


> First off, hello all. My first post... probs not the best thread to get started but hey ho! I read the first few pages and understand why people are very careful around this subject. Simple question, is the following scenario considered acceptable? .. a PM to a mod asking "Is this web site known to be a scam? www.somesite.com". I dont think an answer of just... 'no'...could be construed as helping to supply etc?
> 
> My apologies if this specific scenario has already been talked about, I didnt fancy reading every single reply in the thread! Thanks.


My first post too, and unlike the lazy you, I have read all the thread. In fact I've read lots of threads now since I joined, all the answers to your questions are here, plus a hell of a lot more information besides. Maybe you should take the time to read first instead of blindly posting questions.


----------



## Nutz01

Ditchy said:


> First off, hello all. My first post... probs not the best thread to get started but hey ho! I read the first few pages and understand why people are very careful around this subject. Simple question, is the following scenario considered acceptable? .. a PM to a mod asking "Is this web site known to be a scam? www.somesite.com". I dont think an answer of just... 'no'...could be construed as helping to supply etc?
> 
> My apologies if this specific scenario has already been talked about, I didnt fancy reading every single reply in the thread! Thanks.





Matlicksvaj said:


> My first post too, and unlike the lazy you, I have read all the thread. In fact I've read lots of threads now since I joined, all the answers to your questions are here, plus a hell of a lot more information besides. Maybe you should take the time to read first instead of blindly posting questions.


pmsl

:lol:

Told

:lol:


----------



## Ditchy

Matlicksvaj said:


> My first post too, and unlike the lazy you, I have read all the thread. In fact I've read lots of threads now since I joined, all the answers to your questions are here, plus a hell of a lot more information besides. Maybe you should take the time to read first instead of blindly posting questions.


Well well well, I thought I was being very careful and quite reasonable, obviously not careful and reasonable enough for some! I got kinda angry when I first read your reply, was the sarcasm REALLY necessary? I wonder about the motivation behind that kind of response, especially from someone new. I know *I* would have been a LOT more patient and reasonable.. its not hard. Other people have asked far more direct questions without getting such ****y replies.

Have read the *entire* thread now and *unless* the answer is 'no one on this forum will ever help you on this subject in any way at all' then the answer is NOT there.


----------



## Ditchy

Nutz01 said:


> pmsl
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Told
> 
> :lol:


I wouldnt laugh so hard mate, seen you put yer foot in it in a few of your posts on here, like I said to your pal who replied... was what I asked really that bad? can you NOT see why people would ask such questions? can you NOT see that all I was trying to do was clarify the position?.. there IS contradictory advice in this sticky thread.


----------



## Nutz01

Ditchy said:


> I wouldnt laugh so hard mate, seen you put yer foot in it in a few of your posts on here, like I said to your pal who replied... was what I asked really that bad? can you NOT see why people would ask such questions? can you NOT see that all I was trying to do was clarify the position?.. there IS contradictory advice in this sticky thread.


Yes your right I have put my foot in it on a few occasions, but I read the entire thread to see if a questions already been answered. I would not moan about Matlicksvaj. A bit of sarcasm, yes. But at least he read the entire thread before posting.

Also I was not actualy laughing at you, I was laughing at the fact that you was told by someone with only a couple of posts.


----------



## WWR

Nutz01 said:


> Yes your right I have put my foot in it on a few occasions, but I read the entire thread to see if a questions already been answered. I would not moan about Matlicksvaj. A bit of sarcasm, yes. But at least he read the entire thread before posting.
> 
> Also I was not actualy laughing at you, I was laughing at the fact that you was told by someone with only a couple of posts.


Because post count means something? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Nutz01

WWR said:


> Because post count means something? :confused1: :confused1:


I would say on this occasion, yes!

As his first post was criticism in a sarcastic way, I would say it was uncalled for, normal etiquette on here is, post to the welcome lounge introducing yourself, few details / stats. Not diving in for the attack against another new member.

Not that i am perfect, I'm guilty of a good few sarcastic posts, but I'm sure that is just a handful, the rest of my posts have been research, and also some help to other members.

But fvckit! I don't need to justify why how or what I post, its my opinion on this open board. I f you don't like or agree with my posts, then don't read them, I personally don't give a $hit.

Out!


----------



## Matlicksvaj

Ditchy said:


> Well well well, I thought I was being very careful and quite reasonable, obviously not careful and reasonable enough for some! I got kinda angry when I first read your reply, was the sarcasm REALLY necessary? I wonder about the motivation behind that kind of response, especially from someone new. I know *I* would have been a LOT more patient and reasonable.. its not hard. Other people have asked far more direct questions without getting such ****y replies.
> 
> Have read the *entire* thread now and *unless* the answer is 'no one on this forum will ever help you on this subject in any way at all' then the answer is NOT there.


You got "angry" reading a post from an anonymous internet persona ??

Dude I don't think you're ready for gear, I hear they can exacerbate existing anger issues ...... :whistling: :laugh:

Chill out fella, a bit of sarcasm isn't the worst thing ever. All I was saying is the answer is in the thread. If you say you've now read the thread, and still can't see the answer then I'm surprised. From what I could glean the answer is a definite NO to your question.

My sarcasm was aimed at the fact you decided to not read the thread before asking a question relating to the title of the thread !!


----------



## 3752

guys calm down or fukc off


----------



## Babylon

Well guys, this is My first post and I can empathize with the dude that trawling through unrelated tittle tattle like this can be very time consuming, especially when all you want to do is just Get to the Point!


----------



## chris_88

i am using anadrol 50 with andropen 275 i have jus started, this would b my second course. and wondering if anyone else has done either of these, and if its any good??


----------



## Nutz01

chris_88 said:


> i am using anadrol 50 with andropen 275 i have jus started, this would b my second course. and wondering if anyone else has done either of these, and if its any good??


Nap 50's (Anadrol)

Peahead :whistling:

I would avoid these like the plague mate.

not only are they very very toxic to your liver, any gains you make will be water, which you will loose again after you stop.

Bad bad mate.


----------



## kingliam84

Nutz01 said:


> Nap 50's (Anadrol)
> 
> Peahead :whistling:
> 
> I would avoid these like the plague mate.
> 
> not only are they very very toxic to your liver, any gains you make will be water, which you will loose again after you stop.
> 
> Bad bad mate.


x2


----------



## Syko

SCAMMER! SCAMMER! SCAMMER!

[email protected]

[email protected]

SCAMMER!﻿ SCAMMER! SCAMMER!

DO NOT ORDER NOTHING FROM THIS PERSON!


----------



## Sk1nny

I have learned loads from research on the net in general but mainly from this site, there's not many bbing questions you can't find the answers to on here. Saying that though it doesn't seem to teach people to watch and learn or to keep this website on the right side of the law so that we can all use it. Nobody here has a responsibility to direct anybody else towards illegal substances.


----------



## theRza

GymMad said:


> SCAMMER! SCAMMER! SCAMMER!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> SCAMMER!﻿ SCAMMER! SCAMMER!
> 
> DO NOT ORDER NOTHING FROM THIS PERSON!


Yo gym mad, I ordered some var off this 'enhanced muscle' yesterday coz it seemed legit, ive been done then yeah? what an idiotttt ! is it fake gear or is that the last I will hear from him ?

Annoyed ! :cursing:


----------



## billy_101

good rules i say


----------



## Robsta

Pscarb said:


> guys calm down or fukc off


Quite right mate. If people can't be assed to word things without causing trouble they can fcuk off to a board that takes it, cos we don't.

So take my advice gents, treat others as you like to be treated, or fcuked off you shall be...... :thumbup1:

We don't like to ban people, especially just for the sake of being too proud to apologise or word things the right way. So lets not make it an issue when there is no need plz........ 

Bunch of cnuts


----------



## tricepasaurus

Could there not be a thread that is dedicated to a website/source blacklist? surely that is stopping people getting hurt/ripped off, and is in no way telling people where to buy steroids, just warning them..


----------



## Robsta

No. Because a lot of lists are as accurate as stevie fcuking wonder playing darts. Most are just used by certain sources to dis-credit rivals and vice versa. Common sense should pretty much prevail. If you buy online from someone/site you don't know or hasn't been recommended then I wouldn't hold out much hope. Ask locally or look around and you'll find them imo


----------



## lencoo12

Tinytom said:


> Thats because either they dont know if the source is legit or you are asking it like this
> 
> 'where can I buy XXXXX?'
> 
> Personally I would never respond to a question about where to buy gear as this leads to all sorts of legal issues for the board and the mod concerned.
> 
> Most requests for sources come from memebrs with only a few posts. Now think about it if you were in the gym and some guy you've only seen twice came up to you and asked you where to buy gear what would you say?
> 
> Also you've got to realise that some mods get 5-10 PMs a day. sometimes we cant respond to everyone, I try to reply to everyone who PMs me but sometimes I'll read a PM and think 'i'll reply to that later' then I forget cos of other things.


What about if you said, have you ever heard of this *****. I don't see owt wrong with that, how else you supposed to ask. You seemed a bit touchy there.

__________________

watch movies online


----------



## Robsta

Asking if someone has heard of something is one thing. Asking where to buy it is totally different. Not rocket science is it.


----------



## wmc-direct

Tinytom said:


> Hmmm a uk based (so covered by UK law) website telling people where to buy illegal drugs.
> 
> I wonder why we dont do that.
> 
> Maybe we can ask the other sites that do such a service how they organise it.
> 
> Oh wait we cant
> 
> cos they all got shut down
> 
> and arrested.
> 
> oh:rolleyes:
> 
> Not a personal dig mate just think it through.


How do forums like Pro Muscle get away with it then? (Delete that comment if its not allowed)


----------



## 3752

how and why they get away with it to be fair is of no concern to us as they are not in the UK, i think they are in Canada so are governed by different laws


----------



## onthelevel

id rather this site be kept clean from scasmmers


----------



## phosphor

I would just think about your question first, and see if you can ask it in a better way, because I innocently ask the "has anyone heard of . . . . " question once, and got a couple of people mailing me offering to "help me out", and I was suspicious when I realised they only had 50 posts or so.

Also try and see if the question has been asked before, and that will give you a general idea of what the general consensus is, and still protecting yourself.


----------



## big muscle

some good things deserved to be shared, some bad are the same too, and then we can choose the best one


----------



## Robsta

But who judges if they are a scammer or not.....Someone may be perfectly good source but rivals will label a scammer.....This happened before a few times and vice versa....for this reason there will be no scammers list so drop it ffs....


----------



## tony75

thanks for this info. dont need any legal mess.


----------



## Brawn

This thread is so funny. I'm literally in stitches!! around and around we go. Were we stop, nobody knows. lol


----------



## Mikey G

Find it unreal that people are popping up asking the same questions over and over again. the threads are here to be read doing so would answer all questions


----------



## Robsta

Exactly mate, some people are just too idle and can't be assed to use the board as intended and seem to think that us mods/experienced members are here solely for there benefit.


----------



## deewhyann

Speaking about "How do others get away with posting sources". It's simple: buy a foreign domain and host location. In a Western Samoa for example (*.ws) where you can post whatever you want. But from my point of view some of you guys are much too pre-cautious. It's probably because of a common more law-abiding ethics compared to where I originally come from


----------



## Robsta

anyone posting sources on this boars will be banned imeediately


----------



## Irish Beast

Robsta said:


> anyone posting sources on this boars will be banned imeediately


----------



## Robsta

Irish Beast said:


>


Is that supposed to be funny?

It is still a pro-hormone selling site, what's your point????

They do not sponsor uk-m so do not advertise them. Remove it plz


----------



## Irish Beast

Obviously its a joke. Jesus take a chill pill man.

Didn't even know that was a site for the record


----------



## Robsta

ok mate...I apologise I thought you were taking the p!ss.......

Sorry dude. You shoud know me by now and my sense of humour at such things is nil.....sorry again.....

DON'T FCUKING DO IT AGAIN....lol


----------



## Irish Beast

No probs.

I never buy stuff online so wouldnt have a clue what the sites are!


----------



## cas

hey, if i have a source am i allowed to ask a mod if it is legit? to make sure i wont be chewing on ****nic...... 

if so, can i ask any any mod or do some get a little funny? i would only be asking for a yes or a no


----------



## FocusST

Hi, i have just bought some Oxy pills from a friends, im thinking about starting them tomorrow. Are they safe to use ? iv heard some positive and negative things about Oxys. I dont have a clue where to get Nolvadex, what are the chances of getting Gyno as i dont want to chance taking them if i dont have Nolva. Any advice would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## ausername

FocusST said:


> Hi, i have just bought some Oxy pills from a friends, im thinking about starting them tomorrow. Are they safe to use ? iv heard some positive and negative things about Oxys. I dont have a clue where to get Nolvadex, what are the chances of getting Gyno as i dont want to chance taking them if i dont have Nolva. Any advice would be great. Thanks guys


oxys are pretty intense, i wouldnt take them without having something at hand


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

FocusST said:


> Hi, i have just bought some Oxy pills from a friends, im thinking about starting them tomorrow. Are they safe to use ? iv heard some positive and negative things about Oxys. I dont have a clue where to get Nolvadex, what are the chances of getting Gyno as i dont want to chance taking them if i dont have Nolva. Any advice would be great. Thanks guys


Oxys aka Nap 50s, Napolan 50, or Naps etc are the strongest oral steroid and are very liver toxic. Plenty of info on this site if you do a search and you'll need PCT (depending on your dose) either nolva, clomid, or even both.

Not sure if it's against forum rules to provide a source for pct products, I've seen links before?


----------



## Robsta

Pct products are still a class c controlled drug. Therefore illegal to sell or point the way.


----------



## FocusST

What would be a safe dosage of Oxys to take if i have no nolva in hand ? I was thinking half a pill to start with to see how i react to them ? What do yous think guys ?


----------



## jak-13

wow took me a while to read all that , was just guna write its common sense , but i see many ppl have no clue on law or the world of roids lmao so well worth the post for those ppl


----------



## Barbell mafia

FocusST said:


> What would be a safe dosage of Oxys to take if i have no nolva in hand ? I was thinking half a pill to start with to see how i react to them ? What do yous think guys ?


50mgs a day I think u can use them up to 6 weeks altough most use it for 3 weeks to kick start a proper cycle!


----------



## FocusST

Barbell mafia said:


> 50mgs a day I think u can use them up to 6 weeks altough most use it for 3 weeks to kick start a proper cycle!


So i would be safe to take them for 3-4 weeks if i dont have any nolva ? I really dont want gyno, it doesnt look to good i have seen some pics on google lol


----------



## Barbell mafia

FocusST said:


> So i would be safe to take them for 3-4 weeks if i dont have any nolva ? I really dont want gyno, it doesnt look to good i have seen some pics on google lol


U prob need nolva on hand incase u get itchy nipples mate and also u need them after ur cycle also!


----------



## Barbell mafia

3-4 weeks fine m8 I got a friend on them for 6 weeks hes gained 2 stones and is strong as an ox!


----------



## FocusST

..


----------



## Barbell mafia

tut tut


----------



## eastender

hi , would it be ok to ask if someone has used a certain website to purchase something from, so i know whether or not to purchase from them also ? Sorry am new here, and did read the thread, but seemed to get confused as to what is and what is not permitted


----------



## buzzzbar

I felt like number three only last week!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol live and learn


----------



## [email protected]

This is something ive refrained from doing. Ive seen a few newish members on here who are doing dbol courses and seem a little naive and not very clued up on what they are doing with the impression that if they take them they will get big regardless of diet/training. I was a member on here around 2005/2006 up until early 2009 and forgot my old username/password hence why i only have a few posts. I did a dbol course in 2008 but i just took a chance with a source i found off google (that now doesnt exist)but got genuine pink hexs, and most of the others are either sugar/chalk pills, or scams. Thats one thing i would advise the newbies looking for roids, dont fall into the trap of searching for ' buy steroids uk ' or something on google because you will more than likely loose your money, get fakes, or get something that could potentially make you ill. Ill wait till some come available or i find someone who i can trust. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pixiesfan

I found a site that was in the news does not offer its brand directly to the consumer over the net, but it offers a validation system for a code that can be found on the product foil bit, like money. I have tried a few sites and have asked for a code on this particular brand of steroid and a lot of the verification code called the "BD-PSS security: xxxxxxxxxxxx" comes back invalid, so a lot of fakes exist.


----------



## RobertGolf

Can i ask were to get clonud nolva and armidex??


----------



## Robsta

Even Nolva and Clomid are still a controlled drug, so you actually need a Dr's prescription to get them, so unfortunately we can't allow you to put up sites even for those......Not our rules guys blame the gov't........sorry


----------



## Geonix

I've only read the 1st page but surely all you need to do is state it here as you've done in the thread post and say it's all in the terms and conditions of your website contractual agreement upon registation, therefore your not going to be sued, discussion over.


----------



## RobertGolf

NickDuffy said:


> I've only read the 1st page but surely all you need to do is state it here as you've done in the thread post and say it's all in the terms and conditions of your website contractual agreement upon registation, therefore your not going to be sued, discussion over.


 Tell me who ever reads that when you sign up to anything?


----------



## apple

Robsta said:


> Even Nolva and Clomid are still a controlled drug, so you actually need a Dr's prescription to get them, so unfortunately we can't allow you to put up sites even for those......Not our rules guys blame the gov't........sorry


what are you takeing about?? we only use nolvadex and clomid for reserch purpose dont we?? lol


----------



## Robsta

personally i use pct caps.....lol


----------



## will-uk

They any good? or is it worth the nolvadex and clomid for research?


----------



## dido

hi everybody,i am new to the site


----------



## cheznyboi

hi im also new to this site been lifting for about 5 years this post has been really usefull to me felt the need to post something regarding the ealier post about how newbies can sometimes get put in to a certain catogory i have recently decided i want to start a tbol only cycle anyone got any thoughts on this? i am not trying to source to make myself clear lol but i feel the frustration of some people i dont want to get scamed or put junk in to my body!


----------



## Mars

cheznyboi said:


> hi im also new to this site been lifting for about 5 years this post has been really usefull to me felt the need to post something regarding the ealier post about how newbies can sometimes get put in to a certain catogory i have recently decided i want to start a tbol only cycle anyone got any thoughts on this? i am not trying to source to make myself clear lol but i feel the frustration of some people i dont want to get scamed or put junk in to my body!


Read this tbol journal and then if you have any question start a thread in the relevant section of the forum.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


----------



## TheExperiment

pixiesfan said:


> I found a site that was in the news does not offer its brand directly to the consumer over the net, but it offers a validation system for a code that can be found on the product foil bit, like money. I have tried a few sites and have asked for a code on this particular brand of steroid and a lot of the verification code called the "BD-PSS security: xxxxxxxxxxxx" comes back invalid, so a lot of fakes exist.


This is useful advice and a good system to know what your getting if you _have_ to buy online. Did you ask the websites to supply a code first, or did you purchase and then try the code?


----------



## craig200123

hi i managed to get my hands on something which i've been after for ages, but l'd like to get tested,does anyone know of a lab anywhere in the midlands that does this.... dont even know if its poss or legal.


----------



## JIMBO82

what a load of ****e! the makers of thie site should of taken this site to another country in europe somwhere where we would be protected by human rights!good bye


----------



## freeline

Definitely worth signing up just to say that


----------



## Fullhouse

JIMBO82 said:


> what a load of ****e! the makers of thie site should of taken this site to another country in europe somwhere where we would be protected by human rights!good bye


Nice, not even a hello and off on a rant.


----------



## Fullhouse

freeline said:


> Definitely worth signing up just to say that


Troll alert lol


----------



## freeline

Might neg him just for the banter


----------



## Fullhouse

freeline said:


> Might neg him just for the banter


----------



## NoodleArms

i use oxo cubes, prefectly legal and the gains are instant


----------



## Fullhouse

NoodleArms said:


> i use oxo cubes, prefectly legal and the gains are instant


----------



## Weighted Dips

sofresh said:


> Its not fun being fisted by an elephant


Last time I checked Elephants had not evolved opposable thumbs...


----------



## Robsta

JIMBO82 said:


> what a load of ****e! the makers of thie site should of taken this site to another country in europe somwhere where we would be protected by human rights!good bye


Mate. If you don't like this site feel free to fcuk off to another one.


----------



## deeppurple

i have used cooking oil new members can buy in 10ml vials for 20 quid. cheap and easily injectable!


----------



## deeppurple

NoodleArms said:


> i use oxo cubes, prefectly legal and the gains are instant


only the original flavour. i find that the chicken cubes seem to give me gyno


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

Fisted by an elephant......Lolololol


----------



## General lee

Am I allowed to ask if a steroid source review site is legit? Prolly not, but discovered a site that appears to have some good info - but it could be a ruse I guess....... but would be good to know


----------



## xtremedetailz

deeppurple said:


> i have used cooking oil new members can buy in 10ml vials for 20 quid. cheap and easily injectable!


Now that made me laugh


----------



## Kaden123

Wow it has just taken me an age to read most of this and are people really that silly that they don't know the laws, when it comes to buying something we should all be able to take our own risk and shouldn't need a hand to hold, we and only we should decide to join the dark side of taking gear and so the risk should be all ours I think.

This site is great for helping with info on how to take and mix and all other things related and shouldn't be help accountable for giving info on dealers, this my friends should be down to us and the people we have face to face contact i.e gym friends etc

Boom! That's my 2 pence worth


----------



## Joe Walker

Good advice but still keeping newscomers in dark about whereabouts. How would you proceed as complete novice to getting proper info? Thanks for reply.


----------



## Ivanov

If somebody wants to buy roids be careful because a lot of resources are scamming!


----------



## vetran

Ivanov said:


> *If somebody wants to buy roids be careful because a lot of resources are scamming*!


you mean it could all end in tears ? lol


----------



## Ivanov

you mean it could all end in tears ? lol

Sometimes yeas.I can not trust to buy from internet


----------



## rondo

Reading through this forum has made me extremely reluctant to buy from websites as there are so many horror stories and scammers. But at the moment it looks like it's a risk I'm going to have to take due to losing contact with my original source.

I guess a good idea would be to purchase a small order first to test the waters? Then atleast if you get scammed you're only losing a small profit.


----------



## puneepants

Guess its a catch 22 really! How do you try and help people with something that is essentially illegal!

When you've been out of the game for a while and your contacts have all dried up, im finding that there is an element of spinning the wheel and taking a chance on product.

Not great!


----------



## QUEST

asjames said:


> Exactly i cant find a dnp source but people on the forum are talking about using it but cant tell me so how am i meant to find it!?


yellow pages..


----------



## asjames

Nice one

this is exactly how substances get abused because people come for help on forums get flamed and then use and abuse them without any guidance or help.

If people just helped on the forums instead of trolling, flaming and trying to get a few cheap likes and rep points from fellow forum members then a lot of people wouldnt abuse the substance as much and would learn alot more.


----------



## vduboli

asjames said:


> Nice one
> 
> this is exactly how substances get abused because people come for help on forums get flamed and then use and abuse them without any guidance or help.
> 
> If people just helped on the forums instead of trolling, flaming and trying to get a few cheap likes and rep points from fellow forum members then a lot of people wouldnt abuse the substance as much and would learn alot more.


Chill out and stop trying to sources. your attitude wont get you any sources on here!


----------



## mark44

asjames said:


> Nice one
> 
> this is exactly how substances get abused because people come for help on forums get flamed and then use and abuse them without any guidance or help.
> 
> If people just helped on the forums instead of trolling, flaming and trying to get a few cheap likes and rep points from fellow forum members then a lot of people wouldnt abuse the substance as much and would learn alot more.


Talking about it is not the same as saying here you go mate, check out this source...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Jeez I don't use and maybe its just my area but just get yourself down to a spit and sawdust/BB gym and people are openly talking about it most the time just ask the Q!


----------



## asjames

My attitude is fine mate

im on other forums and have recieved lots of help and praised for the amount of research and time i had spent researching and for my first post having no knowledge gaps. I just think sometimes when you ask about sources you just get shut down immediatly with no gentle pushes.

I understand that you cannot say go here or go there due to scammers on forums and for assisting in illegal activities

but when people mention sources no need to flame them and put them off asking for help in future


----------



## vduboli

asjames said:


> My attitude is fine mate
> 
> im on other forums and have recieved lots of help and praised for the amount of research and time i had spent researching and for my first post having no knowledge gaps. I just think sometimes when you ask about sources you just get shut down immediatly with no gentle pushes.
> 
> I understand that you cannot say go here or go there due to scammers on forums and for assisting in illegal activities
> 
> but when people mention sources no need to flame them and put them off asking for help in future


Use the other forum you came from then!

If they were so helpful and you got praised all the time stay there!

We are all happy to advise but can't help with sources.

BTW noone is flaming you...yet but if you stick around asking for sources its inevitable!


----------



## bennyrock

I always find the biggest,hardest, scariest, ugly mo focker in the gym and ask them if they are on gear and can get me some!!!!! That always does the trick for me so see how you get on.


----------



## bennyrock

asjames said:


> My attitude is fine mate
> 
> im on other forums and have recieved lots of help and praised for the amount of research and time i had spent researching and for my first post having no knowledge gaps. I just think sometimes when you ask about sources you just get shut down immediatly with no gentle pushes.
> 
> I understand that you cannot say go here or go there due to scammers on forums and for assisting in illegal activities
> 
> but when people mention sources no need to flame them and put them off asking for help in future


Are u a cop???? u smell like a cop to me. lol


----------



## asjames

I am still using that forum and i dont need any sources got mine sorted

I use multiple forums so i can get information and ideas from different places. and will continue to do so.

i was just raising a general point.

just to clarify i do not want anyone to give me a source


----------



## bennyrock

asjames said:


> I am still using that forum and i dont need any sources got mine sorted
> 
> I use multiple forums so i can get information and ideas from different places. and will continue to do so.
> 
> i was just raising a general point.
> 
> just to clarify i do not want anyone to give me a source


Mate will u stop asking for a source!!!! not cool.


----------



## asjames

wow its like you cant read

Originally Posted by asjames

I am still using that forum and i *dont* need any sources got mine sorted

I use multiple forums so i can get information and ideas from different places. and will continue to do so.

i was just raising a general point.

*just to clarify i do not want anyone to give me a source*


----------



## Mars

asjames said:


> Nice one
> 
> *this is exactly how substances get abused* because people come for help on forums get flamed and then use and abuse them without any guidance or help.
> 
> If people just helped on the forums instead of trolling, flaming and trying to get a few cheap likes and rep points from fellow forum members then a lot of people wouldnt abuse the substance as much and would learn alot more.


This is rubbish.

Now, just incase you are unware of the rules, asking for sources is against the rules. There is also no need to get on your high horse so just calm down.


----------



## bennyrock

Last warning mate stop asking for source's or i will report u!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


----------



## Mars

bennyrock said:


> Last warning mate stop asking for source's or i will report u!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


He has, so stop, baiting him.


----------



## QUEST

asjames said:


> wow its like you cant read
> 
> Originally Posted by asjames
> 
> I am still using that forum and i *dont* need any sources got mine sorted
> 
> I use multiple forums so i can get information and ideas from different places. and will continue to do so.
> 
> i was just raising a general point.
> 
> *just to clarify i do not want anyone to give me a source*


ok so now you have your source an some other newbie comes on ukm asking for a source will you help or tell him you source...


----------



## andy

bennyrock said:


> Last warning mate stop asking for source's or i will report u!!!!!!!!!!! :ban:


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......wind up merchant.


----------



## asjames

If you say so dude

but with good information rather than telling newbies to go away and research alot less damage would be done.


----------



## asjames

I would advise him on his cycle making sure its safe and that he has got it right and then i would not directly give him a source but check sponsers on this board or this board etc

anywhoooooooooooo i shall get no respect on this forum anymore so will probably just go back to lurking or create a new user

peace guysssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mars

Post #233 goes for you to roblee, thread closed till Tom decides otherwise.


----------



## Robsta

Ffs guys, are you lot for real. Like fcuking schoolkids.

Good call Mars dude.


----------



## Tinytom

Seems the time to bump this thread as a few silly people are not using their brain.

Saying on the open board that a certain site sells AAS is classed as sourcing.

But use your brain please with the current climate of a number of people being busted for gear why give out that sort of information openly. It just brings attention to dealers. Then you've got no source when they get busted. Then how annoyed will you be.

Think it through please or you'll end up not being able to get decent stuff yourself and most likely banned off here for being 'helpful'


----------

